# My stuff



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

Dedicated Theater room 
Onkyo NR-1009 AV RX
Samsung Bd-C6500 bluray player
Epson 8700 projector 
Infinity C336BK towers
Infinity CC225BK center
RBH A-616 (2 sets) for rears and surrounds 
JBL s120p sub 
Infinity PS212 sub
Panamax 5300-EX
HDMI cables all AV pure
Direct tv HD-DVR

Upstairs:
Onkyo 608
Polk M60 towers
Infinity P-162 bookshelf's
JBL CS1 center
Samsung BP6500 Bluray player
Direct TV HD-DVR
POLK PSW10 sub
Mitsubishi 65" 1080p


Office:
Kenwood 209
Polk M60


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

link to pictures

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...s/38598-forrester-dedicated-home-theater.html


----------

